# Weekend Offshore Trips For Fellow Employees



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Somebody's gotta do thedifficult work so I took woman from the office out to Paradise Hole for short trips on Saturday & Sunday. Saturday's trip was in the afternoon with four women and two 8 year old boys. Using frozen cigar minnows we got several red snapper and kings and I learned that it's a lot easier to set the anchor witha 2ndguy on the boat. Sundaymorning's trip was a lot easier since another guy was on the boat and weset the anchor right away. With frozen minnows we limited out by 9:45 and back at the Oar House for an early lunch.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job Capt.......ill deck for you next time :letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats capt. by the way, I'll take the office girl in red out anytime. Fishing or dinner.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

where is it that you work? the girl in red looks a lot like a girl I went to high school with named amanda.





> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/27/2009)*Congrats capt. by the way, I'll take the office girl in red out anytime. Fishing or dinner.


 The one in the green isn't to bad either


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

i would def go with the white .. green ummm maybe


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

4 women ona fishing boat... you are more brave than I am!

On second thought if they all looked like that then I might reconsider


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Huntinman (7/28/2009)*4 women ona fishing boat... you are more brave than I am!
> 
> On second thought if they all looked like that then I might reconsider


I wish "brave" was it but it was more like "stupid." I ran around like the proverbial one armed paperhanger, baiting lines, removing fish, untangling lines, etc. Lost about 1/2 a season's tackle and had 80 lb. powerpro wrapped around my prop. Got my reel at Outcast being re-spooled right now. Still, you gotta keep up the company morale and I'm not complaining..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *procompz71 (7/28/2009)*i would def go with the white .. green ummm maybe


damn who are you Brad Pitt??:banghead nice report and love the pics! those chicks are hot!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *evacuee (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Huntinman (7/28/2009)*4 women ona fishing boat... you are more brave than I am!
> ...


I will take them anytime. Let me get the company gas card and red's phone number and im in there.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats wut im sayin:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Looks like everyone had a blast!:bowdown:clap


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice meeting you Sunday at the cleaning table. Looks like you had a fun weekend of fishing. See you next time. 



Nick


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

great report...nice pic's:bowdown


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great mess of fish, looks like a fine day of fishing.:clap


----------

